

 Any creative writers here? I'm trying an experiment. - mikebridgman
http://www.mikebridgman.com/about/

======
Travis
I think this sounds like a really fun thing to do. I'm told that I write
decently, and have been trying to get into the creative side of writing
lately. Also, the PI-like aspect sounds fun! I'll hit you up on email.

~~~
mikebridgman
Thanks man, I've received a positive response so far - a few creepy proposals
but I guess I'm asking for it :) I'll be on the lookout for your email.

~~~
Travis
email is on the way! Although the idea doesn't scale well, this actually seems
like the seed of an interesting business.

I'd had a similar idea for dating sites: hire someone to write your profile,
based on the best available data. OKCupid's blog has some great posts on how
to basically SEO your profile (but instead of search traffic, you get dating
traffic...) and it seems useful to a segment of the population to have it done
professionally.

Anyhow, look forward to hearing from you

